

History of USAF X-Plane Program - JustPlaneHistry
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-air-forces-mysterious-space-drone-is-part-of-the-incredible-x-plane-family-of-aircraft-2014-10

======
JustPlaneHistry
Agreed, Fuzzwah.... You provided a much better list of X-Planes.

------
Fuzzwah
Better: [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_X-
planes](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_X-planes)

